# DIY ozone generator



## bombbudpuffa

Here are the plans:

First you need a neon sign or similar
transformer at about 6000v. You need a small glass jar and a larger jar that[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]will hold the smaller one. The largerjar can be glass or plastic, I have[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1]successfully used a plastic cup for the larger jar but the smaller one should be glass. Lastly you need a small amount of aluminum foil and you may need a few short pieces of wire. The transformer can be as small as 3000v but the more the better up to a point. I use 7000v and that is plenty but you can use up to 15000v.

Put a piece of aluminum foil inside the small jar at the bottom. Cover the outside bottom of the small jar with
foil so that it covers the same area as the foil inside. You can cover the whole inside and outside of the jar, that may work better but just make sure the inner and outer foil layers do not touch or come too close. Put the smaller jar inside the larger one. Connect one high voltage lead to the foil inside and the other to the foil outside.

The larger jar just insulates the whole thing. I would put the whole set up on a piece of wood or other insulator. Try not to cross the wires. The bare part of the wire must touch the foil. If the insulation on the wire makes it difficult or if the wires are too short, you may use some other wire to extend them. Be sure to keep the wires as short as possible you don't want to touch them they will give you a jolt.

Turn it on, you'll hear a crackling[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica]noise and if its dark you'll see a blue glow. If [/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica]deodorizer[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=-1] it also tends to kill mold and bacteria but will not harm your plants. I try not to breath a lot of it though its not supposed to be dangerous in small amounts.-from www.onlinepot.org[/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## bombbudpuffa

How does ozone work? 

      While ozone is very powerful, it has a very short life cycle. When it comes in contact with odors, bacteria, viruses, etc... the extra atom of oxygen destroys them completely by oxidation. In doing so, the extra atom of oxygen is destroyed and there is nothing left including odors, bacteria, etc... except for plain stable oxygen. 

      How is ozone produced? 

      There are two types of ozone production. The first one would be corona discharge which essentially is creating lightning and the second is ultra violet fluorescent tubes.
      Both forms are effective and personal preference and room size, 

      Are the only deciding factors how long does ozone last? 

      Ozone lasts at the very most thirty minutes. When there are a lot of pollutants in the air ozone, it will degrade at a very rapid rate and in some cases almost immediately.


      OZONE
      What is ozone? 

      Ozone is sometimes called the "activated oxygen". 

      It contains three atoms of oxygen rather than the two atoms we normally breathe.Ozone is the second most powerful sterilant in the world and its function is to destroy
      bacteria, viruses, and odors. Ozone occurs quite readily in nature, most often as a result of lightning strikes that occur during thunderstorms. In fact that fresh smell after
      a thunderstorm is actually the smell of ozone. Ozone is also created by waterfalls. However, we are probably most familiar with ozone from reading about the "ozone
      layer" that circles the planet above the earths atmosphere. Here the ozone is created by ultra-violet rays from the sun and subsequently helps to protect from the damaging
      ultra-violet radiation.


Ozone generators are the most effective odor control devices available. Odor is caused by airborne pathogens which float freely and come in contact with our nasal passages. When generated ozone, or 0³ comes in contact with these pathogens one of the oxygen atoms detaches from the ozone molecule, attaching itself to the odor-causing pollutant. This process, in essence, inactivates the odor causing particles in the air, leaving clean, fresh smelling air. Growers report that a good ozone generator will completely eliminate airborne odors from the most pungent crops, but will not affect the dried bouquet of the flowers. There has been some debate over the safety of ozone and humans, however The EPA, USDA and OSHA have approved the use of ozone at concentrations of 0.1 Parts Per Million, for an exposure period of eight hours, without any side effects. Most home ozone generators produce less than .05 PPM, and exposure time is minimal. With this in mind, ozone generation is a safe and effective method of odor control. 

How to use Ozone
While some growers place ozone generators outside the growing area in fear that ozone may damage plants, most choose to destroy the odor at the source. In contrast to popular belief, ozone actually benefits the overall health of the plant, and the human, by removing pollutants such as bacteria, fugus and mold from the air. Another benefit to marijuana is the creation of CO² (along with water and oxygen), when ozone comes into contact with formaldahyde (HCHO) Because ozone generation is a very potent method of odor removal, constant treatment is not necessary; Ozone generators are run off a timer, with a typical generation of 10 minutes on, every two hours.
-from www.onlinepot.org


----------



## secretsquirrel

I do not advise anyone making one of these, they are quite dangerous and can create fires...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Elaborate please...I mean, children can start fires and I made a few of those...nothings burned down...yet! Lol.


----------



## can of ownage

where would u be able to find a transformer like that?...im sure u dont just walk into walmart and ask for one so where would be a place to actually get my hands on one?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Well, if you look around wally world, target, k mart, one of them sells small neon signs(I bought the pink guitar sign), you could take that apart and get one.


----------



## can of ownage

whats the voltage on that things? i mean the one from wally. i need to keep smell down so thats why i wanna try this out but i would like to seriously keep this to a decent setting to actually get it to work properly so yea.... any other places that i could get a 6kv one at?I dont have any major neon lighting ....err... anythinga round here. im going to go check at a lighting store but its more for just liek hps's and stuff... well let me know and thanx


----------



## Beer_Guy

You can also use an ignition transformer from an oil burning furnace. They're usually around 10,000 volts.
Just go to a furnace repair shop and tell them you're helping your kid with a science fair project and you need a used transformer. I got 2 of them free that way! LOL


----------



## Stoney Bud

Anyone who does attempt to make this, please make sure you're not high and that you've checked the entire area for any type of flammable stuff that could create fumes. Also, if you don't understand wiring and electricity, then leave it alone. To do this, a basic understanding of electricity is the least you should know.

Electricity and rooms with water in them is a dangerous combination. Glass jars with foil that has thousands of volts...

As I said, if you don't know what you are doing with electricity, then just leave it alone. Pay the money for a proper piece of equipment.

Becoming dead from electrocution in your grow room would be a real bummer.

BE SAFE AT ALL TIMES. DON'T WORK ON THIS OR ANY ELECTRICAL JOB WHEN HIGH ON ANYTHING. KEEP WATER AND ALL FLAMABLE THINGS AWAY FROM THE ELECTRICITY.

Please folks, be careful.

Smoke the weed, don't let it smoke you.

Neat gadget btw, but even tho I'm a certed electronics tech, I wouldn't put that in a grow room for ten seconds. I wouldn't put it in my house either.

It's a nice experiment, but not safe for the type of use it would have.

Everyone think twice before building this. As I said, if you don't have an understanding of electricity, then just leave it alone.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

This is from onlinepot.org originally btw...not my concoction! I'm not saying that makes it legit just that I didn't come up with it. Stoney is right, should always be very careful with electricity!


----------



## funkymonkey27

ozone generators arent just dangerous cause they can be a fire hazard. 
there also bad for your health


----------



## Weeddog

I agree, making one of these would be very dangerous.  If you dont know what your doing you could fry you and your house.  That being said, you can get between 15k and 25kv from the anode lead of an old tv set.  If its a 32" you could get around 35kv...  

Would take some tinkerin to get that rigged up.

But seriously, I wouldnt try it, and I too am a certified ET.


----------



## Lemmongrass

woah. i think using crt parts is far far too dangerous. a comp crt can run 28k and iirc from my pc modding days, not letting your crt discharge for several days prior to opening it up and modding it could result in death.

i use a hanging green house ionizer sporadicly if mine smell, but i have not had the need to use it regularly yet. i have noticed if i spend too much time real close to it or touch it too much while its on it makes me feel funny. i have to push the lower fuse thats connected to the disc sometimes as it likes to slid a bit.


----------



## Tater

This thread is three years old, I doubt you'll get a response lol.


----------



## Tater

besides mine hahaha


----------



## Trent45

And mine. This stuff scares me......I'd rather do the electric slllllide.


----------



## Lemmongrass

haha see this is what happens when i search hah.

3 replies. $$$$?


----------



## cadlakmike1

And another response.

This is from the epa.

The same chemical properties that allow high concentrations of ozone to react with organic material outside the body give it the ability to react with similar organic material that makes up the body, and potentially cause harmful health consequences. When inhaled, ozone can damage the lungs (see - "Ozone and Your Health" - epa.gov/airnow/brochure.html). Relatively low amounts can cause chest pain, coughing, shortness of breath, and, throat irritation. Ozone may also worsen chronic respiratory diseases such as asthma and compromise the ability of the body to fight respiratory infections. People vary widely in their susceptibility to ozone. Healthy people, as well as those with respiratory difficulty, can experience breathing problems when exposed to ozone. Exercise during exposure to ozone causes a greater amount of ozone to be inhaled, and increases the risk of harmful respiratory effects. Recovery from the harmful effects can occur following short-term exposure to low levels of ozone, but health effects may become more damaging and recovery less certain at higher levels or from longer exposures (US EPA, 1996a, 1996b).


----------

